# Yes,  an aqua GALLON Harrisons Columbian Ink!



## downeastdigger (Sep 21, 2012)

I did some diving and digging over the summer, not a lot during the hot months, as it usually is for me.  But September is when I crank it up.
 I haven't dug a great bottle in a while.  And I haven't found a bottle like this... ever!

 I was crawling around at the bottom of a river ( somewhere in the Eastern U.S.).  I had seen two discarded bicycles, some hobbleskirt Cokes, and a lot of 1910s stuff.  I found the neck to a pontil looking bottle, so that was a good sign.  Then my elbow bump into something.  I thought it was a cut log, that someone had chizeled the sides of, for some reason.  Then I flipped it over, and saw it had a top of some sort, so I thought it was a gas canister of some sort.
 Then I felt embossing.....  
 My brain had been sorting through depression era bottles, not 1850s stuff........
 I started to get a weird feeling.  I tucked the huge bottle under my arm and hit the inflate button on my vest, and floated carefully to the top of the water.  I lifted the bottle out of the water just high enough to see the letters INK......
 I COULDN'T BELIEVE WHAT I WAS HOLDING!


----------



## downeastdigger (Sep 21, 2012)

I found this 3 days ago, and it's still sinking in.  Has two small lip chip/flakes, and light haze.  No cracks.  It's freakin HUGE


----------



## luckiest (Sep 21, 2012)

Wow!  That is super nice!  How many of those can be around?


----------



## epackage (Sep 21, 2012)

Great find...[]


----------



## downeastdigger (Sep 21, 2012)

The embossing is so big,  it looks like they used a stencil on some of the letters, like they were making  a yard sale sign....


----------



## downeastdigger (Sep 21, 2012)

Some of the other stuff I got at this spot , and I would have been real happy with just this stuff, but it now pales in comparison to the Harrisons.  craziness


----------



## downeastdigger (Sep 21, 2012)

other stuff


----------



## downeastdigger (Sep 21, 2012)

Cobalt Caswell Hazard from Newport


----------



## cacarpetbagger (Sep 21, 2012)

Holy cow, what a score,  congrats to you.  Let us know how you do when you go back.  I to have bumped into some pretty good finds, what a rush.


----------



## cacarpetbagger (Sep 21, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  downeastdigger
> 
> Cobalt Caswell Hazard from Newport


 Is this one an applied top?


----------



## downeastdigger (Sep 21, 2012)

last pic
 Working on carefully getting it cleaned up.  I'll have to sell this one, so if you know any Harrisons collectors, have them email me.  I'll hang on to it for a while to enjoy it first though  

 Thanks for looking, and thanks for the support and well wishes over the past couple of years on the forum.  I've appreciated it.  

 Hope some good ( unbelievable ) luck comes to you all

 all for now


----------



## GACDIG (Sep 21, 2012)

Killer find, is that a One of a kind or are there others??


----------



## tftfan (Sep 21, 2012)

GOOD STUFF !  COOL INK.


----------



## andy volkerts (Sep 21, 2012)

[][:-][] WOW!! I have never heard of or seen a Harrisons ink in that size! must be worth a small fortune. Hope ya get a good price for it.......Andy


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 21, 2012)

wOW !  THATS CrAZY! Bram. I saw aqua examples  at shows for 5 k!(minus the lip chips) but still I always loved those. Congrats. I bet they tossed that in the drink just to watch it sink [8D]

 Maybe there are more in that spot! id go back [8D]


----------



## riverdiver (Sep 21, 2012)

Damn Bram,

 That is freaking awesome, a few years ago you found a geometric ink then I found one, this year I found the tiny Harrison's Ink Well and now you've found the big one. Can you imagine what would happen if we ever dove together?

 I would love to see these two bottles side by side before yours sells...


----------



## Bottleman (Sep 21, 2012)

truly amazing find!


----------



## idigjars (Sep 21, 2012)

Congrats Bram.  Very awesome find.  Thank you for sharing it with us.  Paul


----------



## justanolddigger (Sep 21, 2012)

Awesome find, I've always loved that bottle, way up on my want list, but will probably never be able to afford one. My wife collected Harrison's, had seventeen variants at one time with the largest being the quart. Looked real hard at a gallon with some slight damage like yours at the York National show in 2008. It is a super tough one for sure. Congrats & thanks for sharing.....Bill


----------



## KBbottles (Sep 21, 2012)

pontiled?? Killer find dude!!!!


----------



## lil digger (Sep 21, 2012)

Awesome!!!!! I love it


----------



## saratogadriver (Sep 21, 2012)

OP or smooth base?  It seems to somewhat affect value.   Looks like great embossing.  Too bad the lips are so often damaged on these bigger Harrisons.   I don't own one larger than a pint, and would love a gallon on the shelf, but you'll get more for it than I can afford these days.

 Great find!

 Jim G


----------



## Blackglass (Sep 21, 2012)

Amazing Bram!


----------



## THOMAS1967 (Sep 21, 2012)

WOW!!! Amazing find...Congratulations!!!![]


----------



## LC (Sep 21, 2012)

Heck of a difference , the big ones looks bigger than a gallon to me .


----------



## mtfdfire22 (Sep 21, 2012)

that is wicked cool. is the glass real thin? 
 only in dreams do i see bottles of this caliber coming out of a privy.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Sep 21, 2012)

> Heck of a difference , the big ones looks bigger than a gallon to me .


I guess we have to wait for Bram to get past the excitement and post back with new pics and info LC. 
 As we no there was no standard for true measure so it's either more or less than a gallon but I think it's probably close.
 I'd like to know if there was a printer nearby or somewhere up stream, that's an industrial size.
 That's a real nice find Bram! It's one heck of a chiseled log. [][][]


----------



## Plumbata (Sep 21, 2012)

Wow, I'm super happy for you, that is an unbelievable find Bram! Sounds like you need to go through that riverbottom with a fine toothed comb! Or clam rake. Or cofferdam the spot and dig it down right! []

 Very nice porcelain sign too. Long distance calls back then were EXPENSIVE. I've got a fee card from about 1930 (i imagine the sign is older), and though I don't have it handy I think a 3 minute call from NYC to 'Frisco cost around 10 bucks, and a 3 minute call to London was something like 36 bucks. Imagine having to plop down 2 gold double eagles to pay for a 3 minute call. Crazy how times have changed and we can now video chat for free and for as long as we want with people halfway across the world.

 Anyway, superb discoveries, thanks a whole lot for sharing! []


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Sep 21, 2012)

I cant even imagine small bottle surviving in the rivers around here since they are full of rock.
 Its amazing that giant thing survived.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 21, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  mtfdfire22
> 
> that is wicked cool. is the glass real thin?
> only in dreams do i see bottles of this caliber coming out of a privy.


 
 The ones I handled at shows were heavy. That is why that baby made it in the river.


----------



## pabottles (Sep 21, 2012)

I have been more or less a lurker here and replied occasionally but I just had to come out of the woodwork and say just WOW MAN ! Most excellent find . I have a couple three things I would like to post pics of but nothing like that ink.Once again,that is just AWESOME!

 Will


----------



## beendiggin (Sep 21, 2012)

OK, Bram, now I completely unashamed to say publicly that I am envious of you and your finds!!  Seriously, WAY TO GO!


----------



## botlguy (Sep 21, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  pabottles
> 
> I have been more or less a lurker here and replied occasionally but I just had to come out of the woodwork and say just WOW MAN ! Most excellent find . I have a couple three things I would like to post pics of but nothing like that ink.Once again,that is just AWESOME!
> 
> Will


 Hey Will. Please don't let someone elses stupendous find keep you from sharing. Heck, I share my stuff occasionally. Lets see what you got. We'll enjoy it with you.


----------



## Jim (Sep 21, 2012)

Killer find, Bram. Congratulations.  ~Jim


----------



## bottlekid76 (Sep 21, 2012)

Really cool find, congrats!

 That would be alot of ink! I wonder if they used those to fill some of the smaller size bottles?

 ~Tim


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 21, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  bottlekid76
> 
> Really cool find, congrats!
> 
> ...


 

 yep they didn't have ballpoint pens back then []


----------



## deenodean (Sep 21, 2012)

UNBELIEVABLE FIND!! IT WILL TAKE A FEW WEEKS FOR THAT TO SINK IN !!  CONGRATZ !!  []


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 21, 2012)

Huge Harrison Hosannahs, Bram!


----------



## coldwater diver (Sep 21, 2012)

Congradulations Bram that sucker is BIGGGG!! how do you tumble that in a clothes dryer or a cement mixer??[]


----------



## coreya (Sep 21, 2012)

Thats the Demijon of inks, great find!!![][]


----------



## JOETHECROW (Sep 21, 2012)

What an amazing find Bram,...wow.


----------



## madman (Sep 21, 2012)

bram that is sooo nice!


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Sep 21, 2012)

> That would be alot of ink! I wonder if they used those to fill some of the smaller size bottles?


 
 The most common size of the American Standard Ink bottles found around here is the quart size (there was no gallon bottle).
 I read that the company had contracts with the New York school system. They bought the ink in the most economical size.


----------



## downeastdigger (Sep 21, 2012)

THANKS for the responses guys.  It is starting to sink in slowly.  Really trying to stay even keeled about it,  I know I'm not likely to ever dig anything quite like this again, so I just say a big yahoo - and head back out and dig and dive and enjoy it as always (rather than try to hope for another Harrisons type find)
 Went out a total of 4 times to this spot. There is a lot of new stuff, mostly screw top Fed Law Prohibits flasks, and newer beers and sodas.  I got a couple of good ones though, one on the third dive and one of the fourth This ones a nice Rushs bitters


----------



## downeastdigger (Sep 21, 2012)

No damage that I can see, with the river muck still on it


----------



## downeastdigger (Sep 21, 2012)

old embossing


----------



## downeastdigger (Sep 21, 2012)

Potter Ale debossed Comstock Gove & Co,  a Boston co


----------



## downeastdigger (Sep 21, 2012)

Probably the most prolific ale or beverage company of the day in Boston, based on the number of blob sodas and pottery ales they made


----------



## downeastdigger (Sep 21, 2012)

Back to the Harrisons Ink  :]


 Heres a shot of the pontil.  It is a different one for sure, kind of a ring type pontil, but with kind of dots left in a circle


----------



## downeastdigger (Sep 21, 2012)

close up of the pontil


----------



## downeastdigger (Sep 21, 2012)

flat flake on the base.  On a normal size bottle it would seem big. On this big beast, it's a flea bite :]


----------



## downeastdigger (Sep 21, 2012)

Some lip shots.  Has two small lip chips.  I'm going to take my time before I think about hand buffing them down.  It is too big to tumble, I already asked someone ( yeah, Kevin, even in a clothes dryer :}


----------



## downeastdigger (Sep 21, 2012)

chip/flakes


----------



## downeastdigger (Sep 21, 2012)

I'm thinking I might go down to the Lowell Mass show Sunday, and may bring it with me if I do


----------



## downeastdigger (Sep 21, 2012)

As I get the glass cleaner, the whittles are showing up


----------



## downeastdigger (Sep 21, 2012)

Last couple of shots, as requested


----------



## downeastdigger (Sep 21, 2012)

last one.

 Thanks again for reading and responding

 good luck all


----------



## pabottles (Sep 21, 2012)

Will do,I just need to figure out the uploading pics formula.To be honest that's what's been holding me up so I have been hesitant to post them. Now I got to open a photobucket account...wish me luck : )


----------



## rockbot (Sep 22, 2012)

Wow what a beast! awesome find Bram.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Sep 22, 2012)

> I'm thinking I might go down to the Lowell Mass show Sunday, and may bring it with me if I do


Hope to see you there Bram. Cover it up well 'til I get there please. If you try and bring it in exposed you'll probably end up with an offer you can't refuse before you even get across the parking lot. [][]


----------



## Steve/sewell (Sep 22, 2012)

Nice Bram,
  That had to make every trip before it that seemed disappointing well worth the effort. Don't let the moonshiners on the new Discovery Channel reality show Moonshiners see this bottle Bram.  Why you could have smuggled 190 proof Corn squeezinsâ€™ into an elementary school lunch room with that bad boy. Great find Do I see a story Rick in one of your many rags you rant in.[]     Bram the shot of you holding the bottle reminded me of this...........


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Sep 22, 2012)

> Heres a shot of the pontil. It is a different one for sure, kind of a ring type pontil,


 
 It looks sort of like a large glass chip pontil where not much glass stuck to the bottom. 
 I have seen a couple demijohns done like that.
 Are the spots rough/sharp?


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 22, 2012)

I cant believe this many people have never seen this large Harrison anywhere?
 Every show I went to I saw a few.


 Your funny Steve


----------



## appliedlips (Sep 22, 2012)

Congratulations Bram, I've never even thought about digging one. It's a shame you will have to sell it, if you price it let me know, please. Excited for you, buddy


----------



## appliedlips (Sep 22, 2012)

If one more post like this comes to this bottle forum,  its in the *******   oven you go,head first![]




 .ioe]ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W

 I cant believe this many people have never seen this large Harrison anywhere?
 Every show I went to I saw a few.


 Your funny Steve







 [/quote]


----------



## cowseatmaize (Sep 22, 2012)

> If one more post like this comes to this bottle forum,  its in the *******   oven you go,head first![]


 Sniff, sniff, I hope that's not trouble I smell? [][][]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 22, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  cowseatmaize
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 I think he was just talkin "Gangster talk"  []


----------



## sandchip (Sep 22, 2012)

That's got to be the most amazing find that I can remember for a bottle of that size, and rarity, to survive out in the wild.  The odds have to be longer than hitting the PowerBall.  Damned proud for you, Bram!


----------



## cowseatmaize (Sep 22, 2012)

> I think he was just talkin "Gangster talk"


I'm sure it is and that's "Gangsta" I think Rick, or is that word politically incorrect now also? [8|]
 I can't keep up anymore.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 22, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  cowseatmaize
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Gangster is ------


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 22, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Gangsta is-------


----------



## cowseatmaize (Sep 22, 2012)

So is that pro or con for the Yankees? [][]


----------



## antlerman23 (Sep 22, 2012)

That thing is AWESOME!!! holy cow! I CANT EVEN INAGINE HOW HAPPY YOU ARE WITH THAT! it is absolutely unbelievable.
 P.S. if you ever want to get rid of the caswell hazzard bottle, let me know. i have the amber one. a pair would be cool[]


----------



## andy volkerts (Sep 24, 2012)

[]Hey Bram! there is one on the Bay right now priced at 3000.00 dollars in the gallon size just search harrisons ink in pre1900 bottles under collectables


----------



## saratogadriver (Sep 24, 2012)

Like to the apparently undamaged gallon on the bay.

 http://www.ebay.com/itm/RARE-12-SIDED-GALLON-SIZE-PONTILED-HARRISONS-COLUMBIAN-MASTER-INK-BOTTLE-AQUA-/290779814057?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item43b3d3d8a9

 Jim G


----------



## dollarbill (Sep 24, 2012)

Wow! Have to agree with every one what a great find.Way to go.
   Bill


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Sep 24, 2012)

I would have guessed more than $11 to ship that thing.  Just the insurance cost is like $28.
 I guess if they dug it they can afford to be generous[]
 Hope it doesnt arrive uninsured wrapped in a sheet of cardboard[][][]


----------



## cowseatmaize (Sep 24, 2012)

Your near by Matt it's over $16 to me in Mass and over $22 to some places on the opposite coast. Never can tell though.


----------



## tigue710 (Sep 28, 2012)

nice find Bram!  Sorry I missed this post.  I always liked the Rushes bitters too


----------



## phil44 (Sep 28, 2012)

congrats big ones of any kind rarely make it in the elements


----------



## downeastdigger (Sep 28, 2012)

I was surprised to see the Harrisons on Ebay,  I hadn't seen one for sale for a long time.  I'm guessing they saw mine posted, and wanted to get their's 'on the market" before I got mine out there.  Will be interesting to see how it goes.
 Someone on Ebay asked if it was the same bottle that someone just found diving    :]

 I will sell mine when I find a good buyer.  I'd rather they see it in person, because the condition looks better in person than when you try to describe it on paper, which is always the case. I brought it to the bottle show in Lowell Mass last Sunday, and found an empty parking lot.  I read the date wrong, it is this Sunday :{

  I still need to clean it up better.  I still can't believe it was whole. Can't help but feel there are still many great bottles out there to be found.  Next I'm going after one of those Jared Spencer flasks that Heckler has in his latest catalog.  What are the chances that there is one of those laying down at the bottom of a lake somewhere, or in a dump   lol.

 Found a little pontiled Spaldings bottle from Boston yesterday, I'll post that in my next post. Keep hunting


----------



## cowseatmaize (Sep 28, 2012)

> I brought it to the bottle show in Lowell Mass last Sunday, and found an empty parking lot. I read the date wrong, it is this Sunday :{


I can't believe that, I hope you found something to do to make the trip worthwhile. I thought about saying something after your post but thought you just mistyped. 
 I'm sorry.[][][8|][:'(]


----------



## bucky902 (Sep 28, 2012)

there is 2 on ebay :

 http://www.ebay.com/itm/RARE-12-SIDED-GALLON-SIZE-PONTILED-HARRISONS-COLUMBIAN-MASTER-INK-BOTTLE-AQUA-/290779814057?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item43b3d3d8a9

 http://www.ebay.ca/itm/350607026077?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## andy volkerts (Sep 28, 2012)

[] True but they both are not the gallon size, the bottle that homers beer party is selling is not the gallon size


----------



## THOMAS1967 (Sep 29, 2012)

There is a gallon size Harrisons posted on Ebay, with an opening bid of $3000.00...[8|]


> ORIGINAL:  andy volkerts
> 
> [] True but they both are not the gallon size, the bottle that homers beer party is selling is not the gallon size


----------



## glass man (Sep 29, 2012)

MAN SO GLAD FOR YOU !And if you need money like we do..too cool!!!Keep us posted!!I can't even imagine reaching down and pulling that baby up!At first did you think it was just a car boy or did you see the embossing right off...?Man I bet your heart went into over drive!!JAMIE


----------



## cowseatmaize (Oct 28, 2012)

Looks like you ended up pretty good Bram. I would have thought a bit less with the condition of it. 
 Maybe the "unique provenance" thing helped.


----------



## ktbi (Oct 30, 2012)

How exciting Bram....I missed this thread but still had to throw my congrats in there. That is exactly why we all hunt in our own ways for these glass treasures......You found your Holy Grail - I'm still looking...Good on ya!  Ron


----------

